# Rockets Want to Trade Asik Before Dec. 19th



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> The Houston Rockets are telling other teams that they intend to trade disgruntled center Omer Asik by Dec. 19, according to sources familiar with the team's plans.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Rockets began calling potential trade partners Friday to let them know they intend to deal Asik between Dec. 15 and Dec. 19.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10090433/houston-rockets-put-omer-asik-trade-block

Trade might happen sooner that later.


----------

